# Hardcore is dead



## blueberrymilkshake (May 5, 2022)

Here's some late 90s to kick it off. May your wrists beware.


----------



## Killaki (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

Killaki said:


>


Yeeeesss!!!!! Not hardcore but love dayglo. Seen them so many times


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

Here today, .... they'll be guano! Guano tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

Ever goto hellfest??? Funtimes


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

Killaki said:


>


Last dayglo show I went to was a couple years ago, the punk kids and the thrash metal kids got into an insane brawl inside the bar. I duno if I've ever been to a dayglo show that hasn't ended up in fisticuffs


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

Fun facts: 








Jury rules Canadian punk rock record not obscene


In a landmark decision, a Canadian jury has found two records by the punk rock group DayGlo Abortions not obscene....




www.google.com




I remember when this all went down


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 12, 2022)

Poison the Well is tight \m/


----------



## Kerowacked (May 12, 2022)

Whew, for a minute i thought Elon bought pornhub


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Poison the Well is tight \m/


Dude best story I got caught throwing stuff at simple plan at warped tour. Poison the well was on the bill comming up next. Had to spend the whole set in 'concert jail' behind stage watching PTW. It was sick. Lol. Love that band. Grew up a show kid. Shows every night. Pins from head to toe. Lmao. 
I'm in this video


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 12, 2022)

member when BMTH was good?

Pepperidge Farm members


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (May 12, 2022)

So lmao these guys are classified as a Christian metal band I watched these guys live in 2003 was nuts. The singers in prison for hiring a dude to off his wife.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> member when BMTH was good?
> 
> Pepperidge Farm members


I ALWAYS say that 
Member when btmh was heavy???


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> I ALWAYS say that
> Member when btmh was heavy???


My boats called count your blessings


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 12, 2022)

Is this a thread for getting down with the Devil music I do like to thrash out and break shit. Raise my horns and give a loud fuck you.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

Also whenever we fuck something up I write 'for Stevie's eyes only' on it


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Is this a thread for getting down with the Devil music I do like to thrash out and break shit. Raise my horns and give a loud fuck you.


My last concert was slayer, primus, Phil anselmo, and ministry
Primus on sat


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Is this a thread for getting down with the Devil music I do like to thrash out and break shit. Raise my horns and give a loud fuck you.


Lead singer is from Ontario!!! (Dream theater)


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

My chick (pun intended) showed me this today. Too good








Give Them A band name







youtube.com


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 12, 2022)

I love this song not much thrash but I love that 90s grunge alternative sound I remember seeing Alice in chains in Pittsburgh in 96. I miss the days.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 12, 2022)

How about FFTL? Remember when Skrillex was Sonny Moore, the lead singer of a screamo band?
It fucking slapped too


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 12, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> My chick (pun intended) showed me this today. Too good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duelling Swanjos


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 12, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I love this song not much thrash but I love that 90s grunge alternative sound I remember seeing Alice in chains in Pittsburgh in 96. I miss the days.


Gonna need you to come a little harder with the angst, my friend.

Love some good grunge though.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

It's not hardcore persay ... But it's a fav of mine

What about a little Jude?




They used to play with aof and from autumn to ashes all the time in my city. What a good fucking time
I was the fuck hanging from the rafters lol
Even ol' dally makes an appearance in this album. Lol


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 12, 2022)

I have a strong feeling they were influenced by hoobastank with the vocals lol. It's sick. 10/10 approve


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I have a strong feeling they were influenced by hoobastank with the vocals lol. It's sick. 10/10 approve


A friend is the guitarist well. Was. It's no longer a band
George, Dallas (aof) make an appearance on that album... It's a deep cut you wouldn't have ever heard.
Check out another one.... at the mercy of inspiration


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 13, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Whew, for a minute i thought Elon bought pornhub


That same section of the brain made me click   Hard to find decent porn memes.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> That same section of the brain made me click   Hard to find decent porn memes.


I didn't understand the joke yesterday. I just got it lol. r/pornhubcomments has some pretty good memes. Only in text format. Reddit is turning to shit like Tumblr did.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (May 13, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> That same section of the brain made me click   Hard to find decent porn memes.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> View attachment 5133006


Dad stop, you're embarrassing me in front of my friends


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

Strap in for the vocals. 90s ny shit. Made one album.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)

Intermission


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 13, 2022)

Does this count?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 13, 2022)

Or more metal?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 19, 2022)

Check out hella. Wicked band. Drumming is very hardcore esc


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 19, 2022)

My fav recorded version of this song


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 19, 2022)

That "Pretty Lush" band's math rock sound reminded me off Dillinger! I only said they sounded like hoobastank, but wanted to mention their math rock sound.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 19, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> My fav recorded version of this song


I have been trying so hard not to post "Nerdy" cause it's their flagship song imo, but ooo boi.


----------



## weedstoner420 (May 20, 2022)

Hardcore is dead? Was it ever alive? Wtf even is hardcore?


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 26, 2022)

Just listen to the whole album. It's great. Suppose it's more grindcore esc. But the intentions are there. Lol


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 26, 2022)

Lol. It's weird. Like 8 bit video game music mixed in with some grindcore. Haha. I love the weird shit. They're a legit band tho. They have albums


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 26, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Intermission


Hate that FN band. Lol


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 26, 2022)

Ok ... There's a long back story with this one. This guy (hardcore warrior) is/was pretty infamous around here. He just fucking loved metal and hardcore so fucking much he oozed it. He's a little ..hm. How you say it kindly...? Different...? Solid fucking guy and we all supported the shit out of him going to his shows etc. He'd play to anyone. 1 person..? no fucks. He loves it. So. Here you go. Lol. Hometown proud.




MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!! HAHA he's the best!!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 26, 2022)

mcr's early shit was good. The pop bullshit is awful.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 26, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> mcr's early shit was good. The pop bullshit is awful.


Sorta like bmth. Never gave mcr a chance tho. To many emo kids at the shows. Makes ME want to slit MY wrists. Couldn't handle it.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 27, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Sorta like bmth. Never gave mcr a chance tho. To many emo kids at the shows. Makes ME want to slit MY wrists. Couldn't handle it.


I like old bmth, but Christ they did a 180° Not very hardcore of them. The MCR crowd did the band no favors and the good part of their discography is short lived.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jul 27, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Hardcore is dead? Was it ever alive? Wtf even is hardcore?


Hardcore is still around and kicking, you just have to go out and find it. Cloud Rat is one example...I've seen them a couple of times. To me there is hardcore punk and hardcore. Hardcore punk is way better with hardcore still just being bro beatdown shit with idiot kids in the pit windmilling their arms into peoples faces....not cool. Kind of like nu metal meets punk. Hardcore punk having very little breakdowns with brutal vocals and speed...more of an evolution of punk. Some of the best original hardcore punk was from the finnish and swedish crews back in the 80's.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 27, 2022)

This is the pit, bro. You can crab with us if you want.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 27, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> This is the pit, bro. You can crab with us if you want.


Picking beets, fighting an ant...


----------



## Radicle420 (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 27, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


>


'throwing down' is so stupid.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jul 29, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Hardcore is still around and kicking, you just have to go out and find it. Cloud Rat is one example...I've seen them a couple of times. To me there is hardcore punk and hardcore. Hardcore punk is way better with hardcore still just being bro beatdown shit with idiot kids in the pit windmilling their arms into peoples faces....not cool. Kind of like nu metal meets punk. Hardcore punk having very little breakdowns with brutal vocals and speed...more of an evolution of punk. Some of the best original hardcore punk was from the finnish and swedish crews back in the 80's.


Seriously, people use the term "hardcore" to refer to so many different things, it kind of loses its meaning. When I hear it, I think of that 80's harder/faster/louder evolution of the original "punk rock" sound. And I do appreciate the Scandinavian and Japanese bands of that era more than the US ones... US hardcore tends to be a bit too "tough" for my tastes...

But yeah, it's cool to see another Cloud Rat fan on here. I missed them the last few times they came through, finally caught them on their tour this past spring and it was v good! I really dig what they are doing combining grindcore/hardcore/screamo/etc into something that's pretty uniquely theirs, and they're super prolific, like every time I look they're putting out another record...


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 31, 2022)

The number 12 looks like your mom


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Aug 3, 2022)

Blast beat drumming should be kept to a bare minimum. It's a great sound, but gets annoying fast.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Aug 3, 2022)

Anyway, here's some background synthesizer


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 8, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> The number 12 looks like your mom


Forgot about these guys


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 8, 2022)

@blueberrymilkshake


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 8, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Seriously, people use the term "hardcore" to refer to so many different things, it kind of loses its meaning. When I hear it, I think of that 80's harder/faster/louder evolution of the original "punk rock" sound. And I do appreciate the Scandinavian and Japanese bands of that era more than the US ones... US hardcore tends to be a bit too "tough" for my tastes...
> 
> But yeah, it's cool to see another Cloud Rat fan on here. I missed them the last few times they came through, finally caught them on their tour this past spring and it was v good! I really dig what they are doing combining grindcore/hardcore/screamo/etc into something that's pretty uniquely theirs, and they're super prolific, like every time I look they're putting out another record...


I want to hear some brutality, breakdowns angst and hatred. Pure anger. Lol. Helps get it out. I think that's what we're after in this thread 
Of coarse bands such as bad brains, black flag, minor threat, germs etc etc paved the way and to whom I owe great gratitude.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 28, 2022)

Little history lesson for ya




Ler Lalonde from primus was in this band when he was 17, arguably pioneers in death metal, (1985) paving the way for other genres like hardcore.
Enjoy


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 28, 2022)

I know I know not hardcore but I'm on a huge GWAR kick right now. Lol. Fucking love(d) that band. Rip Brockie (oderus ungerus)


----------

